# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  HUNDA-funkcioni i saj; Devijimiet e septimit dhe pasojat

## teta

*Einstein ishte i pari qe skicoi nje fytyre me simetri ideale,dhe persona simpatik (ne dukjen e jashtme)  mund te quhen ata persona qe i afrohen kesaj simetrie

nese fukusohemi te hunda,athere pozicioni ideal i saj duhet te jete ne te njejten nivel me vijat kufizuese te veshve,gjdo ikje prej kesaj vije te imaxhinuar  flitet per nentipet e fytyrave te njerzve.

Hunda veq qe ka poziten qendrore ne fytyre dhe direkt ndikon ne bukurin apo jo te nje fytyre,ajo luan edhe 3 rrespektivisht 4 funkcione shum me rendesi ne organizem e gjithe kete duke ju falenderuar hasirave te ngushta qe jane krijuar anatomikisht ne strukturat e hundes mbrenda.

1.Ngroh ajrin qe kalon neper hund,edhe nese jasht eshte -20oC deri ne fund te hundes aty ku kalon  ajri neper pjesen e fytit fiton temp 35oC + 2-3 grad ngrohet ne fyte,kshu mushkeris i shkon ajr 37oC me tamam i pergaditur per te.

2.Lageshton ajrin per 95% pa marr parasysh a eshte lageshti apo thatesi jasht 5% e legashton fyti dhe mushkeria e pranon ajrin 100 % te lageshtuar me normativat qe i duhen.

3.Ndal bakteriet,pastron bakteriologjikisht ajrin,permes sekretit hundor dhe qimeve perzente aty,per noj pluhur eventual,+ 5% fyti dhe mushkeria pranon ajrin bakteriologjikisht  te pastruar.

4 plus qe ne hund eshte e vendosur edhe qendra e ndijimit te aromave ,qe kjo njesohet si organ ne vete,ndaras nga hunda.

prishje e gjdo barazpeshe ne kete balanc do shkaktonte probleme te vet hundes,fyti e pason i dyti,sinuset dhe mushkeria ne fund

per kete arsye nese duam mirqenje te ketyre organeve kujdes te vecant i kushtohet hundes.*

----------


## teta

*ka shum arsye qe mund te prishin kete barazpesh
por une po mundohem te shkruaj dicka rreth devijimit te kerces se hundes qe 90% te rasteve ajo eshte arsyeja*

----------


## teta

*DEVIATIO SEPTI NASI

Septumi nazal eshte muri ndares i hundes qe e bene  te kemi dy zgavra hundore,2/3 jane kocke ,vetem 1/3 e jashtme e saj eshte kerc,e cila i ekspozohet lendimeve e shpeshta gjate jetes sone.
gjdo rrezim banal i femijes qe ne nuk i vejm shum veshin,eshte nje mundesi potenciale te shtrembroj kercen e  brisht te hundes ,qe pastaja ajo gjith jeten rritet me at forme te shtrembruar qe ka ,dhe te jete shkak i probleme te medha ne hund fyt dhe mushkeri*

----------


## teta

*keshtu duket nje raport normal i septumit(murit ndars te hundes me conchae,jane strukturat ne forme harku qe rrin njera siper tjetres qe veq mbrojn hyrjet e sinusve ,mundesoj e formimin e hapsires se ngusht hundore mes tyre dhe septumit qe eshte baze e funkcionimit normal te hundes.*

*gjdo levizje nga vija vertikale  te murit ndares  te hundes shkakton terhejen pas veti edhe cochave te cilet me rritjen e tyre mundohen te ruajn hapsiren e ngusht hundore aq shum te nevoitur*



_vijon_...

----------


## Station

Jepi Teta, ma shpjego hundën fije për pe, po të ndjek me kënaqësi. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

ne shqiptaret shquhemi nga hunda :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Station

> ne shqiptaret shquhemi nga hunda


Hahahaha jam dakord me atë që thua por se kisha fjalën për formën apo përmasën e hundës kur i kërkova tetës të vazhdoj por për funksionet e këtij organi asnjëanës. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kleadoni

Shume interesante! Nje pyetje kisha une: nese kocka ndarese eshte e ngushte dhe pengon frymemarrjen lirisht, ka ndonje mundesi(operim) qe te zgjerohet sadopak?

----------


## hot_prinz

Klea, mos ke nevoje per frymarrje artificiale?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kleadoni

> Klea, mos ke nevoje per frymarrje artificiale?


haha! Shume flm por jo... Njeriu mund te marri fryme edhe me goje  :perqeshje:

----------


## Station

> Klea, mos ke nevoje per frymarrje artificiale?


Ejjj po ti ç'ke që i fut hundët te tema e hundës?? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Ahhh klea sa keq  :buzeqeshje: 
sa i ferkova duart, tani duhet me fut ne akull.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Ejjj po ti ç'ke që i fut hundët te tema e hundës??



Station e forte.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## teta

> Shume interesante! Nje pyetje kisha une: nese kocka ndarese eshte e ngushte dhe pengon frymemarrjen lirisht, ka ndonje mundesi(operim) qe te zgjerohet sadopak?


*septumi apo muri ndares si e quajm ne nuk mund te jete i ngusht,ai eshte tamam per hunden qe ka,por mund te fitoj shtrembrime e tek  athere fillojn problemet,
ne fotot shikohet sa eshte hapsira normale ne mest te septumit dhe ato strukturave harkore qe quhen concha (me qellim nuk kam postuar deri tani ndonje rast me patologji qe te fitohet ideja e nje hunde te shendosh) 

duhet te dihet se enent e gjakut te hundes jane enet me siperfaqesore ne organizem si dhe ne pjesen fillestare te ketij septumi eshte nje komplex  cili quhet komplex kieselbah i cila ka edhe enet e gjakut me te hollat ne organizem,dmth me mure shum te holle te ndertimit,
te rastet e tensionit te larte te gjakut,nga presioni i rritur se pari pelcasin enet ne hunde,eshte si tip vintili i organizmit,po nuk pelciten ato,athere do pelcasn enet e gjakut te trurit sepse jane te dytat me rradhe per nga hollesia e murit te enes.


kjo qe enet e gjakut qe jane shum ne sip,menjehere nen mukoz te hundes,mundeson qe ngohetsia e gjakut te ngroh ajrin ,apo ta lageshton ajrin ap ta pastron ajrin qe kalon ne hunde*

_do vazhdoi neser  me patologjin qe i perket ketij dvijimi si dhe menyrat apo tretmaet sheruese te ti_j

----------


## kleadoni

Ou?? Faktikisht nje doktor ma ka thene kete gje. Une vuaj nga alergjia ndaj veshtiresite e frymemarrjes  i kam lidhur gjithmone me alergjine. Por, para nje viti pati vellai im nje periudhe qe mezi merrte fryme e ngaqe ai nuk vuan nga alergjia, vajtem te nje mjek (nje person qe i besoj pasi eshte nje shok i babit dhe ka plot vite pune me fjale te mira) e i tha vellait qe ke nevoje per nje nderhyrje te vogel pasi ke kocken te ngushte. Te njejten gje me tha edhe mua... ndaj jam cik si konfuze pasi nese do me ndihmonte ne frymemarrje do e beja pa u menduar dy here  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Ç'a i bie të të jetë Os palatinum në shqip? S'e kam gjet asnjëherë  :i ngrysur: 

Përgëzime për temën, iniciativën më saktë :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kleadoni

> Ejjj po ti ç'ke që i fut hundët te tema e hundës??





> Ahhh klea sa keq 
> sa i ferkova duart, tani duhet me fut ne akull.


hahaha!  :Lulja3:

----------


## hot_prinz

Tete, po me kruhet hunda, a eshte rrezik noj gjo?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Ou?? Faktikisht nje doktor ma ka thene kete gje. Une vuaj nga alergjia ndaj veshtiresite e frymemarrjes  i kam lidhur gjithmone me alergjine. Por, para nje viti pati vellai im nje periudhe qe mezi merrte fryme e ngaqe ai nuk vuan nga alergjia, vajtem te nje mjek (nje person qe i besoj pasi eshte nje shok i babit dhe ka plot vite pune me fjale te mira) e i tha vellait qe ke nevoje per nje nderhyrje te vogel pasi ke kocken te ngushte. Te njejten gje me tha edhe mua... ndaj jam cik si konfuze pasi nese do me ndihmonte ne frymemarrje do e beja pa u menduar dy here


Nqs e sheh që ke probleme me frymëmarrjen dhe doktori të paska thënë që e ke prej ngushtimit të kockës së hundës, sigurisht që ndërhyrja operative të shpëton. Uroj të mos ia kesh haberin shumë si ndërhyet, se s'do e bëje për 100 vjet, është pak brutale metoda :ngerdheshje: 

Tani ti mund të kesh ngushtim kocke, po ky ngushtim e ka patjetër një shkak. Devijimet e murit të hundës, si shkruan edhe teta mund të shkaktohen për arsye të ndryshme, prej traumave në sh. e rasteve.
Ke ty mund të ketë ardhur psh
-sepse mund ta kesh apo ti kesh të ngushta/vogla (anatomikisht) vrimat e hundës
-sepse mund të jenë enjtur sekreti i hundës ose ato Chonchat(s'di si quhen në shqip, unë i them midhje :ngerdheshje: ) 
-sepse ndoshta muri i hundës është pak i pjerrët
e kshu me rradhë.

----------


## Marya

> Tete, po me kruhet hunda, a eshte rrezik noj gjo?


duhet te jesh ndonje hundlesh :buzeqeshje:  ti hoti

----------

